# All the Other Jobs in the United Federation of Planets ...



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

From a thread in The Book Corner, "If you could live in any fictional society", quite a few people want to live in the Federation - myself included. I was thinking about it - cuz it's fun - and I keep thinking that not everyone gets to be Jean-Luc Picard or an Ambassador or the myriad other cool jobs. Unlike the Star Wars universe, they don't rely heavily on droids to do the tedious, dangerous or icky stuff. So then, who gets stuck with milking the Betazed cows or washing Spock's spaceship?

So, what are the really crappy jobs in the Federation and are they also living up to their full potential?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

At least there aren't a bunch of people doing yucky mortician jobs since all those bad guys and red shirts just glow and disappear when they are phasered in the original series!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Ferengi massage therapist.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> ...So then, who gets stuck with milking the Betazed cows or washing Spock's spaceship?


Well, I know nothing about Betazed, but here on present day Earth we already have fully robotic dairy barns where the cows walk into the milking areas when they feel the need, and they are ID'd, washed, and milked by fully automatic devices. So hopefully by the time of Star Trek we won't have regressed to doing it by hand again.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Well, here's a spin off question--- will your current occupation still exist in the Star Trek Universe?



Spoiler



since I'm a glorified secretary, I'll end up someone's personal assistant, I guess.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Well, here's a spin off question--- will your current occupation still exist in the Star Trek Universe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since I'm a social worker I could be counselor Troi


Spoiler



except for the face and body, no amount of surgery will accomplish that


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

scarlet said:


> Well, here's a spin off question--- will your current occupation still exist in the Star Trek Universe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good question!

Since they'll probably still need endless content to fill the Intergalactic Wide Web, yes.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Oh, and remember that Vulcan is a dessert planet, so they probably sand blast their ships, not wash them....


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

I want to be the guy writing the Holodeck/Holosuite programs!

oh, you want crappy jobs.... the crewman who has to scrub the manifolds.  Remember the guy stuck at the very bottom of Voyager, that's a crappy job.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I suspect buses will be robotic, so my job is out. How about writers? The only writer I remember being mentioned in the ST universe was Captain Sisko's son Ben. (I think his name was Ben.)


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I hope my job is gone by the 24th century.  I map business processes and data requirements to our logistics software .... but then they don't have many computers that are self-aware, so I guess someone has to be the tech geek.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

R. Reed said:


> I suspect buses will be robotic, so my job is out. How about writers? The only writer I remember being mentioned in the ST universe was Captain Sisko's son Ben. (I think his name was Ben.)


It was Jake. Captain Sisko's name was Ben.


----------



## BrianKittrell (Jan 8, 2011)

Forgive me for being nerdish, but the thing about the cows... The replicators are suppose to use some basic substance to make everything you could ever imagine.  So, I assume someone is suppose to mine this substance, but that eliminates a great many of the food production jobs right off.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

BrianKittrell said:


> Forgive me for being nerdish, but the thing about the cows... The replicators are suppose to use some basic substance to make everything you could ever imagine. So, I assume someone is suppose to mine this substance, but that eliminates a great many of the food production jobs right off.


At various points in different episodes and in different novels, there have been comments that replicated food just isn't the same as real food to many ... so I'm sure they're still farmers. But, for the rest, you're right. Someone has to find and scoop up all that proto-matter whatever it is goo make Picard's Earl Grey.

Following a similar line of thought (and maybe it's the same guy), who maintains the sewage network on a starbase?


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Crappy job?  How about wedding gown designer on Betazed.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> I hope my job is gone by the 24th century. I map business processes and data requirements to our logistics software .... but then they don't have many computers that are self-aware, so I guess someone has to be the tech geek.


  I don't even know what this means.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I work for an Aerial Surveying & Mapping Company and I sell stock coverage photos.  I imagine that this would become a computerized type job.  I think that keeping track of and maintaining a record of Tribble births would still probably be a nightmare job.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

HappyGuy said:


> Crappy job? How about wedding gown designer on Betazed.


LOL. I thought about that one too!


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Sewers? I'm not sure people in the Star Trek universe need that. I have seen detailed plans of various ST ships, and they never mention bathrooms.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I'll be the nurse. The universe will always need nurses.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

R. Reed said:


> Sewers? I'm not sure people in the Star Trek universe need that. I have seen detailed plans of various ST ships, and they never mention bathrooms.


They are on the Franz Josef blueprints, IIRC.

And somebody has to maintain the waste reclamation units ... so Ed Norton will still have a job.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I'll be the nurse. The universe will always need nurses.


Nurses, but no doctors. The nurses will just use their neural implants to communicate with the medical computers which will perform the diagnoses (and control the robots when operations are required that medications and/or nanobots cannot take care of). "Bones" McCoy will be redundant on any starship, but we'll still need compassionate nurses to give that "white coat" placebo effect. 

Seriously: with the ever increasing power of computers, if we manage to keep progressing (i.e. avoid major apocalypses that set us back), I see no reason for any menial labor jobs (and probably most non-menial jobs) that far in the future except where people _want_ to do them because they enjoy them. Robots, nanobots, expert systems, self-directing/self-designing manufacturing plants and so forth will render most human labor redundant. The challenge will be what to do with all those people with all that leisure time.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Nurses, but no doctors. The nurses will just use their neural implants to communicate with the medical computers which will perform the diagnoses (and control the robots when operations are required that medications and/or nanobots cannot take care of). "Bones" McCoy will be redundant on any starship, but we'll still need compassionate nurses to give that "white coat" placebo effect.
> 
> Seriously: with the ever increasing power of computers, if we manage to keep progressing (i.e. avoid major apocalypses that set us back), I see no reason for any menial labor jobs (and probably most non-menial jobs) that far in the future except where people _want_ to do them because they enjoy them. Robots, nanobots, expert systems, self-directing/self-designing manufacturing plants and so forth will render most human labor redundant. The challenge will be what to do with all those people with all that leisure time.


See, I think that robots will not be doing all those little jobs because people will want to do things with their time. Of course, they'll find more creative ways of keeping the gardens and moving stuff and taking care of each other.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

scarlet said:


> See, I think that robots will not be doing all those little jobs because people will want to do things with their time. Of course, they'll find more creative ways of keeping the gardens and moving stuff and taking care of each other.


Nah, I think that if you are worried about the number of "indie" authors now, wait until 99% of the population have lots and lots of time available to try their hands at whatever creative arts catches their fancy.


----------



## Ursula_Bauer (Dec 12, 2010)

Mirror Universe Travel Agent and Tour Guide. Though I imagine there's a high mortality rate to that job, it certainly offers excitment, adventure, and the odd death threat or two along the way. If I can't do that, how about Gorn Wrangler?


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

BrianKittrell said:


> Forgive me for being nerdish, but the thing about the cows... The replicators are suppose to use some basic substance to make everything you could ever imagine. So, I assume someone is suppose to mine this substance, but that eliminates a great many of the food production jobs right off.


The EMH Mark 1's are the ones mining the stuff, so that takes care of actual people who are mining.

How would you like to be the guy who has to prepare all sorts of meals during diplomatic functions, like for the Klingons or Ferengi. Some of that "food" would make me sick to my stomach.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Oh, and remember that Vulcan is a dessert planet,


Oh evil twin. Vulcan is not made of chocolate no matter how hard you dream. It is a dry, hot, desert land.

They still employ teachers, so I could have my last job back, but I still wanna be a nurse.

As for the worst job? Mr. Homme. can you imagine following Troi's mom around FOREVER


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> Oh evil twin. Vulcan is not made of chocolate no matter how hard you dream. It is a dry, hot, desert land.


Okay, okay, it was a typo. I know that chocolate would melt there, but I'm sure they'd have some kind of dessert in the desert.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Klingon hairdresser or manicurist.
Ferengi dentist


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Geoffrey said:


> From a thread in The Book Corner, "If you could live in any fictional society", quite a few people want to live in the Federation - myself included. I was thinking about it - cuz it's fun - and I keep thinking that not everyone gets to be Jean-Luc Picard or an Ambassador or the myriad other cool jobs. Unlike the Star Wars universe, they don't rely heavily on droids to do the tedious, dangerous or icky stuff. So then, who gets stuck with milking the Betazed cows or washing Spock's spaceship?
> 
> So, what are the really crappy jobs in the Federation and are they also living up to their full potential?


Ok. I'm going to have to call you out on your Star Trek history here. It's heavily implied in the Voyager series that holograms are used for the brunt of hard manual labor. Several episodes support this statement. Remember that one Voyager episode where at the very end they show all the hologram doctors digging on mines? Or the one where the hologram designed to deal with the toxic areas of the ship goes crazy and tries to kill B'Elanna?

Yes, I guess you could argue that hologram technology is not really played out so much in Next Gen or even Original Series. But I would argue that it's implied that all the unwanted jobs are automated. So the only jobs left are the ones that "leave room for improvement." For example, they have plant keepers and bar tenders. Both of those jobs could easily be replaced by a machine, but they always have people working in those capacities that really enjoy that type of work. Thus, everyone working the Federation has the potential to be a glowing example of humanity.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

There was no holotechnology mentioned in the Original Series (talking TV only, things changed in the books after TNG came along).  TNG's holotech was originally confined to the holodeck.  Voyager moved out of there with the mobile emitters.  I've never really bought holograms being able to touch stuff, so I don't see them as manual laborers.


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

scarlet said:


> There was no holotechnology mentioned in the Original Series (talking TV only, things changed in the books after TNG came along). TNG's holotech was originally confined to the holodeck. Voyager moved out of there with the mobile emitters. I've never really bought holograms being able to touch stuff, so I don't see them as manual laborers.


The holograms could touch stuff.

Like the doctor in Voyager was a hologram.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Alain Gomez said:


> The holograms could touch stuff.
> 
> Like the doctor in Voyager was a hologram.


Yeah, I know they COULD. It's one of the things I think is impossible and so I don't think they will actually ever exist.


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

scarlet said:


> Yeah, I know they COULD. It's one of the things I think is impossible and so I don't think they will actually ever exist.


Ahhh... got it. I misunderstood your first post.

In Star Trek they rationalize holograms by saying they're are highly advanced energy shields. So it's like a force field in the shape of a human (or whatever). I wouldn't write them totally off. I would say it's more likely to have a holodeck than a lightsaber


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> Following a similar line of thought (and maybe it's the same guy), who maintains the sewage network on a starbase?


Yech! I was thinking the same thing.  
What about changing/cleaning the air filteration system? I read a book that mentioned as a part of the story that they gave all the newbies who were going up to a space station (Or was it a space ship? Can't remember.) a large allotment of skin lotion because if it was not used, all the loose flakes of skin floating around clogged up the filteration system.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

scarlet said:


> Oh, and remember that Vulcan is a dessert planet, so they probably sand blast their ships, not wash them....


I read this and was totally ready to move to Vulcan and do any job they wanted. A planet made of dessert? I am so there. My first preference is the country of Cake.

I'm a teacher which means I would have a job but it seems to consist mostly of wandering around watching children learn from computers.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Okay, okay, it was a typo. I know that chocolate would melt there, but I'm sure they'd have some kind of dessert in the desert.


No they wouldn't. Chocolate and other desserts generally have no sensible nutritional value, and appeal chiefly to the senses (and the emotions, in the case of chocolate ). So what use would Vulcans have for them?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> No they wouldn't. Chocolate and other desserts generally have no sensible nutritional value, and appeal chiefly to the senses (and the emotions, in the case of chocolate ). So what use would Vulcans have for them?


fruit salad has no nutritional value?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Des that qualify as dessert?


Spoiler



To you?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Des that qualify as dessert?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


sometimes.... plus, do YOU know the sugar requirements of Vulcans? Maybe they need more sweets so maybe they have candy.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

If they do, it probably contains green food coloring.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> If they do, it probably contains green food coloring.


doubt they'd use artificial colorings.

but maybe they have blue food.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Okay, okay, it was a typo. I know that chocolate would melt there, but I'm sure they'd have some kind of dessert in the desert.


I'm sure the Federation has chocolate that only melts when you're ready for it to melt.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Another crappy job:  Stand up comedian on Vulcan!  "But take my wife ... ummmm ... "


----------



## maryannaevans (Apr 10, 2010)

I always wanted Spock's job. Being a science officer for a starship on a mission of exploration would be just so cool.

My degrees are in engineering and physics, so it's not _exactly_ like saying I'd still have my same job in the 23rd or 24th centuries. (Also, I'm writing books now, not working as a scientist, but that's beside the point.) But it's definitely related to some jobs I've had here in the 20th and 21st centuries.


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Nurses, but no doctors. The nurses will just use their neural implants to communicate with the medical computers which will perform the diagnoses (and control the robots when operations are required that medications and/or nanobots cannot take care of). "Bones" McCoy will be redundant on any starship, but we'll still need compassionate nurses to give that "white coat" placebo effect.


I dunno, there has been a doctor in EVERY Star Trek series I remember. When you go off-ship, how you gonna take that medical computer with you? Confidence in the medical system is a lynch-pin for any team doing dangerous work, I can't imagine a crew going off into space with just a nurse and a PC for medical care! Granted, I realize current day submarines head out with just a medic, but that personnel limitation does not appear to exist for the Federation.

I have serious issues about the state of life as portrayed in the show/movies. I don't think it is really feasible to have the universal quality of life/energy excess as seen in the show. Somewhere there are lots of folks working in sweat shops doing things machines simply can't do for whatever reason. Plus I think that to avoid some sort of machine uprising they would require so much oversight and supervision they wouldn't really free folks up from menial jobs. Heck, in the series they showed folks doing all sorts of blue collar jobs, they just did it in track suits with no dirt or grease  Heck, even the most "gritty" sci-fi shows like the new BSG, B5, or SG-U there was never a guy mopping floors, washing clothes, burying the dead, or hauling trash (ok, ok, BSG did have the ep about the guys stuck on the refining ship....)

Then again, a serf, or even a king, from 750 CE would be absolutely flabbergasted at the standard of living enjoyed by all but the most unfortunate individuals in any industrialized country today, so perhaps it is just a matter of perspective....


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

jason10mm said:


> I dunno, there has been a doctor in EVERY Star Trek series I remember. When you go off-ship, how you gonna take that medical computer with you? Confidence in the medical system is a lynch-pin for any team doing dangerous work, I can't imagine a crew going off into space with just a nurse and a PC for medical care! Granted, I realize current day submarines head out with just a medic, but that personnel limitation does not appear to exist for the Federation.
> 
> I have serious issues about the state of life as portrayed in the show/movies. I don't think it is really feasible to have the universal quality of life/energy excess as seen in the show. Somewhere there are lots of folks working in sweat shops doing things machines simply can't do for whatever reason. Plus I think that to avoid some sort of machine uprising they would require so much oversight and supervision they wouldn't really free folks up from menial jobs. Heck, in the series they showed folks doing all sorts of blue collar jobs, they just did it in track suits with no dirt or grease  Heck, even the most "gritty" sci-fi shows like the new BSG, B5, or SG-U there was never a guy mopping floors, washing clothes, burying the dead, or hauling trash (ok, ok, BSG did have the ep about the guys stuck on the refining ship....)
> 
> Then again, a serf, or even a king, from 750 CE would be absolutely flabbergasted at the standard of living enjoyed by all but the most unfortunate individuals in any industrialized country today, so perhaps it is just a matter of perspective....


Which is part of why I picked "The Culture" to live in in the related "Book Corner" thread. There the machines _do_ handle all of the menial tasks, and for that matter almost all of the non-menial tasks, including medical. Accidentally chopped off your arm? No biggie: the GSV or habitat you're on will either displace you to a medical facility or displace a drone to your location, fully capable of immediately repairing the damage and then helping you configure your drug glands to start regrowth (if it could not simply reattach it). For your "away party", a general purpose drone with full medical capabilities and in constant communication with the mother ship would be part of the landing party.

And as far as machines taking control, well, we've not done so well here with people in control, so I'm willing to take my chances in The Culture where the machines are, in fact, essentially in control, mainly under the oversight of the huge General Systems Vehicles* and their functionally equivalently huge "brains", and working with biological entities (such as humans) and taking their overall best interests to heart (hopefully  ).
__________
* A GSV could carry dozens of Enterprises and still have room for comfortably housing hundreds of millions or even a billion people, while able to travel at least as quickly.


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> I have serious issues about the state of life as portrayed in the show/movies. I don't think it is really feasible to have the universal quality of life/energy excess as seen in the show. Somewhere there are lots of folks working in sweat shops doing things machines simply can't do for whatever reason. Plus I think that to avoid some sort of machine uprising they would require so much oversight and supervision they wouldn't really free folks up from menial jobs. Heck, in the series they showed folks doing all sorts of blue collar jobs, they just did it in track suits with no dirt or grease  Heck, even the most "gritty" sci-fi shows like the new BSG, B5, or SG-U there was never a guy mopping floors, washing clothes, burying the dead, or hauling trash (ok, ok, BSG did have the ep about the guys stuck on the refining ship....)


Haha! As I was reading your post I had these flashback memories of ALL the Star Trek episodes where someone wakes up not knowing who they are (or they think they're someone else) and they're always totally happy doing whatever job they think is theirs. Perhaps in the future everyone is just naturally perky?


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

Alain Gomez said:


> Haha! As I was reading your post I had these flashback memories of ALL the Star Trek episodes where someone wakes up not knowing who they are (or they think they're someone else) and they're always totally happy doing whatever job they think is theirs. Perhaps in the future everyone is just naturally perky?


In the future, Prozac will be part of the food chain.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

This thread just popped up and I like it.  I'm applying for Ladybug Trainer on the Enterprise.  I bet they need one.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

The Tribble Trainer (who was killed in epsoide 22) job is open...


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> As for the worst job? Mr. Homme. can you imagine following Troi's mom around FOREVER


Even worse if you had to babysit Worf's son at the same time. Those 2 characters were the worst EVER on ST:TNG!!

I still think the worst job would be Teleporter Malfunction Sanitation Engineer. A very gooey job...


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Well, here's a spin off question--- will your current occupation still exist in the Star Trek Universe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



You are Yeoman Rand! Love the weavy hair thingy on you ....



I expect that people will still have Crises, and so a Crisis Intervention Counsellor will come in handy.

(actually I commit people. The Crisis Counsellor is only half of what I do. Then there are the really glory-laden parts, like carrying urine from one side of the building to another.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

stormhawk said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'd be Troi!


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

I want to be the bartender and the person that tests the fudge to make sure it's appropriate for the replicator.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

lonestar said:


> I want to be the bartender and the person that tests the fudge to make sure it's appropriate for the replicator.


I'm with you on the chocolate tasting, but you know there's no alcohol, right? Takes a bit of fun out of things.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

drenfrow said:


> I'm with you on the chocolate tasting, but you know there's no alcohol, right? Takes a bit of fun out of things.





Spoiler



synthetic commanders, synthetic alcohol.



I've always figured that there WAS still booze, but it's not allowed on ships.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TOS had Saurian Brandy, Romulan Ale, pranya, and some darn fine Scotch. I want to be in TOS, not one of the namby-pamby spin-offs!


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Wait, wait, wait, I remember Gainan had some real booze behind the counter- several times.  I know Jean Luc had some of the real stuff too.

If I can just be the chocolate taster, that's okay but bartender would be really good too.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

Being the bartender is actually the same as being Counsellor Troi, but with tips and a hat wardrobe.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

stormhawk said:


> I expect that people will still have Crises, and so a Crisis Intervention Counsellor will come in handy.
> 
> (actually I commit people. The Crisis Counsellor is only half of what I do. Then there are the really glory-laden parts, like carrying urine from one side of the building to another.


I think the carrying urine part will be automated, at least it should be. That just leaves the Troi job for you. (1/2 my job is committing people but we have other people to do the urine carrying)



scarlet said:


> I've always figured that there WAS still booze, but it's not allowed on ships.


There will always be booze (and chocolate)


----------



## Rory Miller (Oct 21, 2010)

. Never understood why all religions were gone except the one guy's native american/incan religion on voyager. Of course that was far from the biggest complant about voyager.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

RorySM said:


> . Never understood why all religions were gone except the one guy's native american/incan religion on voyager. Of course that was far from the biggest complant about voyager.


Because Gene Roddenberry didn't want to offend anyone. So, he made virtually all of the Starfleet people into people who worshipped science, or worshipped nothing. Aliens, like the Bajorans, were supposed to represent our Earth religions.

How would you like that job in Starfleet? Being the Chaplain, yet nobody comes to your services?


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Cliff Ball said:


> How would you like that job in Starfleet? Being the Chaplain, yet nobody comes to your services?


Sweet! More time to play in the holodeck!


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Was there a librarian?  I might like that.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

lonestar said:


> Was there a librarian? I might like that.


He didn't work for the Federation, but there was Mister Atoz from the Library of Sarpeidon.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

And wasn't there a library on Memory Prime?


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

scarlet said:


> And wasn't there a library on Memory Prime?


Memory Alpha from the original series episode, The Lights of Zetar.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

stormhawk said:


> Memory Alpha from the original series episode, The Lights of Zetar.




Thank you. Don't know where I pulled "prime" from.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Thank you. Don't know where I pulled "prime" from.


Apparently there is a Star Trek novel of that name which is a sequel to The Lights of Zetar.

I am an old school Trekkie, I haven't read the novels.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

stormhawk said:


> Apparently there is a Star Trek novel of that name which is a sequel to The Lights of Zetar.
> 
> I am an old school Trekkie, I haven't read the novels.


Yeah, that might be it. I also think the Memory Prime name was used in some alternate universe novels. And honestly, I do recommend some of the novels, not all (we have a ST novel thread in the book corner).


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

In Star Trek Online, you can visit Memory Alpha. Not much there, at least when I last went online with the game (over 6 months ago), but it was interesting.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Cliff Ball said:


> In Star Trek Online, you can visit Memory Alpha. Not much there, at least when I last went online with the game (over 6 months ago), but it was interesting.


Online I go to Memory Beta ... It has all the non-canonical details so more info from books and comics and all that. A great place to waste time.


----------

